# Someone who is good in German?



## fernballan (Feb 24, 2018)

Have begun looking at my surface roughness tester find just a manual in German


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 24, 2018)

If you have a library near you they may be able to translate it for you.

 "Billy G"


----------



## francist (Feb 24, 2018)

My German is not quite up to that level, technical writings can be quite tricky at times. I recently fooled around with Google Translate (free app) to translate some German folk songs to English though and it wasn't too bad. Pretty short learning curve too. Might be worth looking at.

-frank


----------



## 4ssss (Feb 24, 2018)

I  2nd the Google translate app


----------



## fernballan (Feb 25, 2018)

4ssss said:


> I  2nd the Google translate app


 Google translate and german is no god


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 25, 2018)

https://www.babelfish.com/ still around? It was one of the first, I believe


----------



## ddickey (Feb 25, 2018)

Do you need this translated still?


----------



## fernballan (Feb 25, 2018)

ddickey said:


> Do you need this translated still?


Still? I bought it last week


----------



## Z2V (Feb 25, 2018)

Is that a yes or no?


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 25, 2018)

You need first use an OCR program to convert the image file to text: https://www.onlineocr.net
Then run it through a translator like Google Translate: https://translate.google.com


----------



## fernballan (Feb 25, 2018)

Eddyde said:


> You need first use an OCR program to convert the image file to text: https://www.onlineocr.net
> Then run it through a translator like Google Translate: https://translate.google.com


Thanks for the tip I have a macbook at home! I'm gone try the work computer. The problem is that the Germans speak backways. they speaks a little bit like yoda in starwars. They can start with last word. And google translate is based on English grammar


----------



## Wout Moerman (Feb 25, 2018)

I can help with fragments if you like. But I have no time for an entire document.


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 25, 2018)

It may help if you break it up in sections, translate one paragraph or sentence at a time. Also, If you try to OCR large sections it can sometimes change the formatting.


----------



## Joe in Oz (Feb 27, 2018)

Give me a few days and I'll translate it. Looks like an interesting machine to me  
Cheers,
Joe


----------



## fernballan (Feb 27, 2018)

Joe in Oz said:


> Give me a few days and I'll translate it. Looks like an interesting machine to me
> Cheers,
> Joe


Cheers mate


----------



## MozamPete (Feb 27, 2018)

If you download the google translate app on your phone there is no need to OCR the document - it's augmented reality/on the fly translation is spookey hi tech stuff.  Just point the phone camera a the page and it automatically changes the words.


----------



## fernballan (Feb 27, 2018)




----------

